# Hello....(I'm pants at titles)



## oO TTLee Oo

Hello everyone
My name is Lee i'm 26 and i'm from South Wales.
I've been ghosting about these forums for a few weeks now knowing i was looking to buy a TT.....and i finally gave into my dream and bought one last sunday and i picked it up on friday, since then the grin has not moved from my face.... (but my missus on the other hand is not amused! car this car that!... but its worth it :lol: )

Unfortunately i only recieved one key when i picked the car up, so am now paranoid and sleeping with the window open (not in the car) incase the previous owner pulls a fast one :lol:

Hope to get to know you all a bit more in the time to come.
Thanks
Lee


----------



## conlechi

Hi Lee and welcome to the forum 

where in South Wales are you ?

Keep an eye in the events section for an event local to you :wink:

oh' and don't forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk

Mark


----------



## chrishTT

get 1 arranged then mark
you attend ace today?

oh and hi fellow south Walian
welcome to the forum

any more info on the TT
colour 
engine
mods


----------



## oO TTLee Oo

Hello guy's
I'm from Pontypridd. what parts are you both from?

Thanks, yeah i will sign up and ill keep an eye out in the events section thanks for the heads up mark

Well its the 2003 model
225bhp
Raven black
no mods that i know of
2 owners from new with 34k on the clock
Ill get some pics up when i take some....just waiting for the weather really. Pretty crappy at the mo.


----------



## conlechi

oO TTLee Oo said:


> Hello guy's
> I'm from Pontypridd. what parts are you both from?
> 
> Thanks, yeah i will sign up and ill keep an eye out in the events section thanks for the heads up mark
> 
> Well its the 2003 model
> 225bhp
> Raven black
> no mods that i know of
> 2 owners from new with 34k on the clock
> Ill get some pics up when i take some....just waiting for the weather really. Pretty crappy at the mo.


Hi Lee,
i'm in Caerleon , just other side of Newport , there's quite a few of us locals on the forum

hope to see you at a local meet in the not so distant future

Let the modding begin :wink:

Mark


----------



## mattyR

Welcome Lee mate

I'm ust up the road from you....Porth. Whereabouts in Ponty are you from? I'll keep an eye out for you.

Mines a 225 coupe in Glacier Blue...with one or two mods :roll:

Matt

ps....Chris......you either sleep late for the meets or get yourself lost on your own patch :lol:


----------



## oO TTLee Oo

Hi Mark
Caerleon...thats not to far...good stuff.
Yeah would be good keep me posted.

So what are the must have mods to start me off? ( I bought a TT tax disc holder earlier and a keyring....I'm hardcore! :lol: )
I'm thinking of a induction kit?
Thing is ive got a 2 year warranty so am thinking it would be void if i start modding, what do you think?


----------



## conlechi

oO TTLee Oo said:


> Hi Mark
> Caerleon...thats not to far...good stuff.
> Yeah would be good keep me posted.
> 
> So what are the must have mods to start me off? ( I bought a TT tax disc holder earlier and a keyring....I'm hardcore! :lol: )
> I'm thinking of a induction kit?
> Thing is ive got a 2 year warranty so am thinking it would be void if i start modding, what do you think?


Hi Lee,
Here's a link to a recent local meet , see the pic's link a the bottom of the page 
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/events.php?articlelist=19

Some of us ventured down to the Ace cafe meet in London today 8)

Mod's well where do you start :roll: , i started off with a few bits , tax disc holder , some intereior parts , in the last two years i have had 3 sets of wheels , a remap , lots of engine parts , see my sig list .
My car is currently having a turbo conversion that should give me a healthy 300bhp+ :twisted:

Deep pockets , good credit card and understanding wife helps 

Mark


----------



## mattyR

He's got work tomorrow probably Mark.....not enough time to read through your Mod list :lol:


----------



## chrishTT

mattyR said:


> Welcome Lee mate
> 
> I'm ust up the road from you....Porth. Whereabouts in Ponty are you from? I'll keep an eye out for you.
> 
> Mines a 225 coupe in Glacier Blue...with one or two mods :roll:
> 
> Matt
> 
> *ps....Chris......you either sleep late for the meets or get yourself lost on your own patch :lol:*




:lol: 
*i dont turn up as i dont wanna put u guys to shame with my awsum lookin beast :lol: *

im in swansea


----------



## oO TTLee Oo

Well i had to phone in sick this morning as was up all night reading Marks mod list :lol:

good stuff saw the pics from the link you gave me, looked fun. Nice pic of the TT frosted up.

Hey Matt i'm in hopkinstown just past the speed camera on the mad mile....small world. 'DDL' are the last letters of my plate.

Lovely colour. (Glacier Blue)

just been removing those crudy stickers from the windows that all car dealers stick on before selling to you. Nail varnish remover does wonders....also brings the chrome up nicely.....my top tip for the day.


----------



## mattyR

oO TTLee Oo said:


> Well i had to phone in sick this morning as was up all night reading Marks mod list :lol:
> 
> good stuff saw the pics from the link you gave me, looked fun. Nice pic of the TT frosted up.
> 
> Hey Matt i'm in hopkinstown just past the speed camera on the mad mile....small world. 'DDL' are the last letters of my plate.
> 
> Lovely colour. (Glacier Blue)
> 
> just been removing those crudy stickers from the windows that all car dealers stick on before selling to you. Nail varnish remover does wonders....also brings the chrome up nicely.....my top tip for the day.


Yeah it is a small world mate. My mother lives in Ty-Mawr Parc...the new houses behind the main road.

The frosted up TT was mine.....had to leave it out of the garage that night!!

I'll keep an eye out for "DDL" on my travels.

Keep an eye on the events section...think Mark may be planning something in the near future....we can meet up and travel "in convoy" if you like.

Matt


----------



## mattyR

more pics from that meet

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=106063

matt


----------



## oO TTLee Oo

Hi Matt,
Was at alton towers for a few days.... 

No way..... i live there 2 have done for the past 15yrs or so. 

My car is in the garage for the weekend having some repairs done to the paintwork. 

ok sounds good ill check it out.

cheers matt


----------



## mattyR

I bought a house there when they first went up....number 35. End of the link by the railway...just opposite the steps down under the bridge!! Moved after a few years though....biggest mistake of my life selling up!!! houses there are worth a fortune now!!

Where abouts on the estate are you? My mothers is the self build...as you turn into the estate its straight in front...detatched garage on the side to the rear.

What you getting painted then mate? where are you getting it done?


----------



## oO TTLee Oo

Man this is getting rather freaky! i live next door to your mum..
 you've had your car parked there a few times on the garage driveway. And i allways wished i had one by looking at yours so in a way its down to you that i now own one....so thanks mate. :lol:

Have you just bought a new front grill on your TT?

Well when i went to buy the car from bristol trade centre, i noticed a few dents, the guy said it will all be sorted when i come to pick it up....when i did go to pick it up some cowboy must have worked on it as he must have used a buffing wheel when finished and burnt into the paintwork with it...so there is all swurls everywhere and the dents are still visible. So was annoyed with the work so they said bring it back and we will take it to another garage and get it done. So i hope to get it back tomorrow now....its just a pain that i have to drive to bristol and back all the time, its worth it though i guess.


----------



## mattyR

oO TTLee Oo said:


> Man this is getting rather freaky! i live next door to your mum..
> you've had your car parked there a few times on the garage driveway. And i allways wished i had one by looking at yours so in a way its down to you that i now own one....so thanks mate. :lol:
> 
> Have you just bought a new front grill on your TT?
> 
> Well when i went to buy the car from bristol trade centre, i noticed a few dents, the guy said it will all be sorted when i come to pick it up....when i did go to pick it up some cowboy must have worked on it as he must have used a buffing wheel when finished and burnt into the paintwork with it...so there is all swurls everywhere and the dents are still visible. So was annoyed with the work so they said bring it back and we will take it to another garage and get it done. So i hope to get it back tomorrow now....its just a pain that i have to drive to bristol and back all the time, its worth it though i guess.


That is mad!!! So do you live just behind my mother?

yeah I used to leave my car down there when I went away,,,it was safer on their drive than on the road outside my house. Got my own garage now though.

I fitted an ABT grille along with a V6 bumper around xmas time...makes the front much nicer!!

Hope they get that paint sorted for you mate....guy up in Blaencwm painted my front....good job too...if you ever need paintwork!!

If you see my car there knock the door and we'll have a chat!!


----------



## oO TTLee Oo

Mad indeed.

Yeah just behind.

My mate saw you about and said your front end looks nice. (that sounds rather gay)
Thats good then i now know who can give me a hand fitting my new ABT grille along with a V6 bumper 

thanks mate i hope they do a good job 2. Will take some pics soon as and let you know.



> If you see my car there knock the door and we'll have a chat!!


Ok yeah will do.


----------



## mattyR

oO TTLee Oo said:


> Mad indeed.
> 
> Yeah just behind.
> 
> My mate saw you about and said your front end looks nice. (that sounds rather gay)
> Thats good then i now know who can give me a hand fitting my new ABT grille along with a V6 bumper
> 
> thanks mate i hope they do a good job 2. Will take some pics soon as and let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you see my car there knock the door and we'll have a chat!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok yeah will do.
Click to expand...

better than saying my backend looks nice....that is gay!!

Just spoke to my mother and my old man has seen you about and said "wonder if he's on that internet thing that Matthew goes on"!!!!

catch you soon Lee

Matt


----------



## oO TTLee Oo

> better than saying my backend looks nice....that is gay!!


true that.



> Just spoke to my mother and my old man has seen you about and said "wonder if he's on that internet thing that Matthew goes on"!!!!


haha brilliant

have a good weekend Matt

Lee


----------



## conlechi

Hi Lee,
good to see we have another local amongst us 8)

i will add you to my list of contacts and let you know when i arrange another local meet 

Mark


----------

